

The farther a VC-backed company is from its VC, the more likely it is to succeed - dorkitude
http://www.scribd.com/doc/16659147/Buy-Local-The-Geography-of-Successful-and-Unsuccessful-Venture-Capital-Expansion06152009

======
smoyer
When I see a scribd.com link, I already know it won't be worth the horrendous
load time and unresponsive UI. Perhaps the "l" in tl;dr should also refer to
load time?

~~~
daleharvey
compared to any other pdf viewer around I am glad of its speedy loading

Annoying that it breaks the back button though

~~~
smoyer
I don't have a problem viewing PDF files in Chrome ... It loads quickly and
format issues are rare.

------
Vitaly
VCs usually invest locally, unless they find something really promising. Can
this explain the fact that non local investments have better outcomes? ;)

------
davidtyleryork
OK, so, aside from Scribd, I think this is a pretty cool article. let's talk
about that?

~~~
smoyer
Sorry ... And you're right.

My biggest take-aways are that, as an entrepreneur, you really don't need to
move (assuming you can find the talent you need), and that you should find
investors outside your geographical area.

More importantly, I'm not convinced that your company should have a
geographical area. You can partner with anyone you want and the tools exist to
replace the typical company's face-to-face interactions.

------
drats
Scribd would be acceptable if the download link actually worked without a
login. As it is I am highly tempted to flag links using the service. Even
blogspam usually gives you a link to the original.

